# My first year competing as an IFBB Physique Pro!!!



## JillyRev (Mar 23, 2012)

Hey there!
I am going to keep this journal so that everyone can follow along as i take the stage by storm this year. I hope that keeping my jounrey will help inspire and motivate everyone to stay focused, set the right goals, and ENJOY the process of dieting and competing. 

where do i start?? well i will need to go back and tell you all about my background first. ill be making a longer post tomorrow about my journey up till now  

thanks for coming by!


----------



## Curt James (Mar 23, 2012)

Looking forward to learning more about your experience in the sport.


----------



## SloppyJ (Mar 23, 2012)

Awesome. Glad to have you here. Pictures would be awesome.


----------



## JillyRev (Mar 24, 2012)

I was born July 14th 1979. I grew up in an awesome town in Connecticut. Ridgefield had great schools, great people, and a great support for its childrens participation in sports. 

I started to swim, before I could walk. My mom had me in a "Gym and Swim" class with her. She says as soon as she gpt me in the watter I took off! haha I guess I was born to be a swimmer  I swam on a team from the age of 5 thru my first year of college. I swam for various summer clubs, USS Teams, and for my High School (where I was the Captain Sr Year). 

I loved the sport, loved the competition, and love pushing myself to the next level. I also played soccer  

fast forward to 2004, when I decided to move to San Diego, with a few of my girl friends. When I got there, I realized that the 5 years of drinking and eating pizza every day, had taken a toll on my body. I was up to about 160. I carried myself very well, so it didnt really look like i was extreamly over weight. but for being 5'5, the weight that i was holding was just too much for my frame. 

SOOOOO! i got a trainer and started busting my tail to lose the weight. I lost 30 lbs in about 3 months. Once I had lost the weight, a had a lot of people tell me I should do a Figure show. at the time, i thought these people were crazy. and i had never payed attention to BBing and didnt know anytihng about the sport. 

fast forward again, I moved to back to the east coast, and lived in NYC. I got a trainer there, and he was an NPC BBer. I went to a show he did, where he took the overall. After seeing this show, I knew I could totally do this, and the journey to the stage began. That was in May of 2007, and I stepped on stage Nov 2007 at the Eastern USAs in NYC. I placed 3rd in my class, and the rest is history. I was bit my the Figure bug and wanted to take it further. 

In 2008, i did the NY Metro, Placing 1st in my class, the Atlantic States, placing 2nd in my class, the CT State Championship and the CT State Open, where I won both Overalls, THEN I did the Eastersn 2008 where I placed 3rd in my class, THEN FINALLY Natioanls here I didnt place.... 

PHEEEEEEEEEEEEEWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!   LONG ASS YEAR RIGHT! in the course of a year, i did 7 shows.... needless to say i was BEAT and my systems rebounded and needed a break.

So I took a little time off and set my sites for 2 shows and two shows ONLY for 2009. JR Natioanls and USAS. I didnt place at either show, and this was the year that I was told I was too muscular for figure, and should consider moving to Fbbing... I was shocked. Heartbroken. I could not understand why I was doing so well locally and not at the national level. 

After USAs, I had my surgery for my chest enhancement  WOOHOO! it actually helped bring balance to my frame. Before I competed I was a Natural DD and when i started competing, i fell down to an A  waaaa!!!  A lot of people think I got the surgery for the sport, but that is TOTALLY NOT why i did it. I wanted to get back what I had lost due to training. My family gave me a lot of push back on it because they were worried. BUT I was paying for it myself, and I had done so much reserach and knew exactlay what i wanted. I had seen about 10 drs and knew i had found the one for me!  I got them 1 month after my 30th Bday  I went over the muscle, 500 CC, Silicone Gels.  I love them! best gift i ever bought myself! 

SO after takign 2 months off after surgery, i started training for the Arnold Am 2010. I placed 8th, and was totally excited! maybe this was goign to be my year!!!  I did the NY Metro again, a few months later, and placed 2nd in my class. I then set my sites on Team U. At Team U, i again was int he last call outs. and again, i was too hard and muscluar for the look they wanted... sigh....  I did the CT Europa a few weeks later and won the Over all there. I was planning on goign to USAS but was told by a judge that will reamain nameless, that i should not show up at USAS... that I would still not place...

I decided that I would give this one more shot, and hit Nationals. Now i forgot to mention that I had changed my look going into every show. All the advice i was given, i took and made the changes, yet it was never what they truly wanted, hahaha me OUT OF FIGURE LMAO!

SO Nationals comes, and yes, again, last call outs..... my heart was broken. I stepped off stage and decided I would never compete again. I was done. Brokedown. had lost the love of the sport, and had lost myself in trying to bring wha thte judges wanted of me. 

Dan Ray, one of the best photogs, pulled me aside and mentioned that they were coming out with a new division, the WP and that I would be perfect for it, bcause it was supposed to be between Fbbing and Figure. Of course, at the time I didnt want to hear anything about competing every again. so i shrugged it off.

I decided it would be best for me to attempt my own diet and training goign forward. I had worked with PJ Braun for two years, and had learned so much from him that i knew i could do this on my own. A few weeks later, after many people pushing me and guiding me to do Physique, i decided to do it. with a very short off season, of only 2 months, I started my diet for JR USAS, the first show that Womens Physique would be at. I was so excited!! I worked with Michelle Brent on my posing and routine for 16 weeks haha  i know that seems like a long time but i wanted it all to be perfect!

I ended up placing 4th at the show, which i was ESTATIC about! after talkign to a few judges, they said i needed to town down my straitions but that i was perfect for this division.  At that point i had set my sites on USAS in July, but I decided to do the next show JR Nationals in Chicago. Boy was it a smart idea! CAUSE I WON!!! WOOHOO!!!

After that, I realized I would have the longest off season I have ever had because there were no Pro shows till this year!  I started workign with Kenny Wallach out of Golds Gym New Haven, on my Arm training. I needed to grow my arms since i had never teally trainied them much for figure. 

I started dieting for the First Pro show, The Desert Muscle Classic, in Feb of this year. where I ended up placing 3rd! again doign my own diet and training, Kenny doing my arm trainging once a week.

Now I am 5 weeks out of the Orlando Europa and will hit the NY Por after that!!!
I will post some pics in order of my shows so you can see my progression from my first shows till now!!


----------



## JillyRev (Mar 24, 2012)

*Ny metro 08*

Ny metro 2008


----------



## JillyRev (Mar 24, 2012)

*CT Shows 08, and Nationals 08*

CT Show 08, and 2 pics from Nationals 08


----------



## JillyRev (Mar 24, 2012)

*09 Jr Nationals, and 09 USAS*

09 Nationals, and 09 USAS


----------



## JillyRev (Mar 24, 2012)

*2010!! Arnold AM, NY Metro, TEAM U, CT Eurpoa, and Nationals*

Arnold Am, NY Metro, Team U, CT Europa, and Nationals!


----------



## JillyRev (Mar 24, 2012)

*First WP Show*

Tall Class WP Jr USAS.
4th Place


----------



## Arnold (Mar 24, 2012)

how tall are u?


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 24, 2012)

I'm in for the ride.. Look forward to following.


----------



## JillyRev (Mar 24, 2012)

*JR Nats when I turned Pro*

Jr Nats 2011


----------



## JillyRev (Mar 24, 2012)

Prince said:


> how tall are u?


 I am 5'5 1/4   in figure i ranged from 118 to 122 on stage in all these pics... in Physique i have been 120 ans 124 last year. this year i was 126-7 on stage. next show i am not sure what i will be! 



Pittsburgh63 said:


> I'm in for the ride.. Look forward to following.


 awesome thanks for being here!


----------



## JillyRev (Mar 24, 2012)

*here are some pics from the Desert Muscle Classic!*

Desert Muscle Classic!


----------



## JillyRev (Mar 24, 2012)

I had a great leg day today. I slept in because I was not feeling so well this am. i think a lot of it has to do with stress. my job is really stressfull right now and I am also finishing my masters. I cant wait for a break this summer!

but my leg day was good. started with lying ham string curles, then lunges on the smith machine supersetted with plea squats, then seated hams supersetted with leg extensions. i fogot the gym closed early on saturday so we had to make a run for planet fitness.... yes i know, i cant stand that gym either, but its good for in a pinch!  I finished with a leg press machine, and then squats on the smith machine


----------



## GFR (Mar 24, 2012)

You really need to work on your glutes, they are non-existent.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 24, 2012)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> You really need to work on your glutes, they are non-existent.


----------



## SloppyJ (Mar 24, 2012)

George why don't you quit criticizing people who actually contribute to the board. Or are you just mad that they are actually doing something with their lives? You're a disappointment to the board.


----------



## BFHammer (Mar 24, 2012)

Thanks for sharing your adventures with us!


----------



## JillyRev (Mar 25, 2012)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> You really need to work on your glutes, they are non-existent.



Im Irish Glutes are not our stong point. but hey, everyone is  work in progress, if you can even belive it, my butt used to be smaller than it is now, at least i dont have to stress about getting fat off my tushy   Cant have it all! 




SloppyJ said:


> George why don't you quit criticizing people who actually contribute to the board. Or are you just mad that they are actually doing something with their lives? You're a disappointment to the board.


 
thanks  ive heard worse lol. and i dont have a round full butt, but it is small and striated, id rather have it this way! 



BFHammer said:


> Thanks for sharing your adventures with us!



THANKS!!!!!!!! happy to be here!


----------



## ctr10 (Mar 25, 2012)

JillyRev we like you just the way you are


----------



## patricio (Mar 25, 2012)

Great body! And your progresion since 2008 is awesome!
I admire the consistency it takes to get there


----------



## JillyRev (Mar 25, 2012)

ctr10 said:


> JillyRev we like you just the way you are


 thank you   



patricio said:


> Great body! And your progresion since 2008 is awesome!
> I admire the consistency it takes to get there


 thanks so much! a work in progress I always say


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Mar 25, 2012)

Appreciate you sharing the journey, know that with your positive attitude that you will gain a lot of new fans.


----------



## JillyRev (Mar 25, 2012)

thank you! 
I believe you get back what you give out. Positive out = Positive back! 


Anabolic5150 said:


> Appreciate you sharing the journey, know that with your positive attitude that you will gain a lot of new fans.


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 25, 2012)

We need more glute pics to make a better judgement.

Thanks!


----------



## JillyRev (Mar 25, 2012)

heres my tiny Irish tushy..... its small no doubt about it!


----------



## JillyRev (Mar 25, 2012)

today was a pretty good day! 

got up early, did laundry, drove to NYC to drop off a car with my boyfriend, and then finally hit the gym for back day.

It was rough getting through cardio today. i havent been feeling that well this week. I am pretty sure I just needed a good jolt. and i got one! we went to Five Guys after hitting Costco lol   I had 2 double bacon cheese burgers and large fries! YUMMY! and we are goign to get ice cream in a little bit haha!

since we dont have to be too diced up for this division, it has allowed me to afford to have cheat meals almost every weekend. Its 5 weeks from yesterday, so i prob wont have one for 2 more weeks, depending on how i look and feel. 

time for some Ice Cream!


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Mar 25, 2012)

JillyRev said:


> today was a pretty good day!
> 
> got up early, did laundry, drove to NYC to drop off a car with my boyfriend, and then finally hit the gym for back day.
> 
> ...



Now I know why I like you!!! This is what my wife and I do every Friday (she has one burger, lightweight)


----------



## JillyRev (Mar 25, 2012)

Anabolic5150 said:


> Now I know why I like you!!! This is what my wife and I do every Friday (she has one burger, lightweight)


 hahaha! just one! omg i might have been able to eat a third if i didnt eat all my fries and most of donny's LMAO!!!


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Mar 25, 2012)

JillyRev said:


> hahaha! just one! omg i might have been able to eat a third if i didnt eat all my fries and most of donny's LMAO!!!



I usually convince her to order 2, then when she can't eat the second one I step in and play hero and eat it for her. Anything for my wife!!! LOL


----------



## ParadiseCup (Mar 26, 2012)

just seeing this journal now. i need to get caught up on your happenings. Congrats on becoming part of the IML Team !!


----------



## JillyRev (Mar 27, 2012)

Anabolic5150 said:


> I usually convince her to order 2, then when she can't eat the second one I step in and play hero and eat it for her. Anything for my wife!!! LOL


haha what a good husband you are! so supportive! love it   



ParadiseCup said:


> just seeing this journal now. i need to get caught up on your happenings. Congrats on becoming part of the IML Team !!



well hello!! glad ya found me!!! and thank you


----------



## JillyRev (Mar 27, 2012)

Yesterday was just cardio for me, nothing special. Its frustrating because after the Desert Muscle Classic, I had to stop training shoulders because again, I was told that my shoulders are too dominant. Which I have always known and been told. BUT I want to bring a more balanced package to the stage so I am adhering to the advice given. So no shoulders for me. Which makes my training not as fun, but what can ya do. 
Oh I also didnt mention I also only train chest once every 2 weeks. My chest gets really lean and striated quickly, and I also dont want to build my chest anymore than it already is. This is a personal decision, I dont like a muscular chest on a woman, I dont think a thicker chest would b attractive on me, so I will not build a bulky chest. Plus lets face it, I have huge fake boobs and adding a thicker chest would look awful. My implants are above the muscle, so i dont have as high of a risk for messing them up if I train chest hard and heavy, but why risk it. I paid for my girls on my own, haha and I love them lmao! So why mess up a good thing right lol!!

So that all being said, I only have back legs and arms on a regular week of training. So what I have done, to keep sane, is break my leg day into 2 legs days so that i have another day of training in the schedule.
Ive also had some intestinal troubles the past few weeks. Ive had this type of issue in the past and it was directly related to stress. I am going to a Dr in about a week to check everything out to make sure im ok haha made the mistake of looking up things online and diagnosed myself with cancer lmao! Apparently everything we do or that happens to us leads to cancer.  I know that is NOT what is happening with me and that it is stress related, but cant hurt to get checked out!


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Mar 27, 2012)

Stress is a real killer, you take care of yourself.

It must be a pain in the ass not to be able to train certain bodyparts because judges don't want them too big/pronounced. To me that defeats the whole balanced package that we should strive for.


----------



## RockShawn (Mar 27, 2012)

^^Agreed Anabolic! Jilly I think you look fantastic. Your hard work absolutely shows. I think judges in this sport have gotten too picky and concentrate on one aspect rather that the summ of all the parts. I think you bring everything together very well Ma'am.


----------



## XYZ (Mar 27, 2012)

Delts are impressive.


----------



## JillyRev (Mar 27, 2012)

Anabolic5150 said:


> Stress is a real killer, you take care of yourself.
> 
> It must be a pain in the ass not to be able to train certain bodyparts because judges don't want them too big/pronounced. To me that defeats the whole balanced package that we should strive for.



yea stress stinks!!! I am doing a lot of deep breathing hahaha  
and HELL YEA not training shoulders is making me a little CRAZY!!!!!!!! every day I walk in the gym i want to run over and grab 60lb dbs and press away!!!! But i do know my delts are huge haha but i love them. and if they need to shrink to make me more balance so be it. I actually might train them next week, just lightly, ill video it if i do haha 



RockShawn said:


> ^^Agreed Anabolic! Jilly I think you look fantastic. Your hard work absolutely shows. I think judges in this sport have gotten too picky and concentrate on one aspect rather that the summ of all the parts. I think you bring everything together very well Ma'am.


  thanks so much! I try!   thanks for jumping in and ollowing along 



XYZ said:


> Delts are impressive.


 THANK YOU!!!


----------



## JillyRev (Mar 27, 2012)

today was cardio and chest, i had thought i was doing abck but realized i just did back on sunday haha. so chest it was!  my one exercise was just not that thrilling. I use the Peck Deck, lower the seat so that when i press, i am reaching up at an angle to hit my upper chest and upper chest alone. After my 5 sets of 20 reps, i felt the urge to do more so i added incine press on the smith machine  Breakin the Law, Breakin the Law! Bad girl i know! lol! but doing one exercise is so damn boring! so i did 2 haha and finished cardio. its nice to be home early. i have homework to do, barf, but had to jump on here first!

tomorrow will be back day! and if i can get someone to video me i will!


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Mar 27, 2012)

Bad Jilly!! But sometimes you gotta be bad. Looking forward to the back training video.


----------



## JillyRev (Mar 29, 2012)

OMG thursdays are my longest day....

I cnat rememebr if i mentioned this anywher but i get up at 4:30 - 4:45 during the week to get some cardio done before I go to work, I teach, then a few days a week i drive 45 mins to an hour to classs (finishing my masters) then i train....

I got home tonight just before 10. Thursdays i dont have class, but i had a meeting w my advisor at 3, so i left school early to drive up to the meeting, then drove another 30 mins to Golds New Haven, to train with Kenny Wallach. He has done my arm training for almost a year now. I see him once a week, and its worth the drive!  

but then we go over posing, then finish cardio, then i drive home and that takes about an hour and 15 mins. 
PHHHHHHHEWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

had a great work out today though and we had someone video it, so i hope to get that video out to you all asap!

as for now, i am off to bed! 
night!


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Mar 29, 2012)

Get some rest!!


----------



## JillyRev (Apr 3, 2012)

HEY!
well its been a few days! I have had a crazy few days, it never ends! My boyfriend works 12 - 13 days away and comes hoem for 3 days, so when he is home we try to spend as much time together as possible. we always have a ton of errands to do and this weekend was FULL of people to see and things to do!

The Ny Metro was on Saturday, we were going to go to Pre J and Finals, but i needed to sleep in and rest. i had a stressful week with my internship and found out a lot of things that made me very upset with the district and the univeristy i am earning my masters with. Long story short, i am getting my masters in secondary education ( certification in english grades 7-12) but the internship i am in placed me in a K-2 school. I do love the little ones but that is not what my certification will be in and i have spent the past 8 months tryign to get to the high school. i ound out a lot of stuff about how the district lied to me and the university about the intership and i had to make a decision on what i was goign to do. it was stressfull and a big decision but i dropped the internship today. I was put in a few compromising positions i was just not ok with and i needed to make a stand and stand up for myself. so i had my dad, who is also my lawyer, come to school with me for a huge meeting and got it all taken care of..

so, now, i am just taking classes and not working during the day, so this lets me train when i need to and not stress about getting that in and when. I can also start takign on clients again for posing and training so that is awesome! 

i am so glad this battle is over. i will be able to walk in May, finish classes in june, and do my student teaching in the fall as planned. thank god for my dad! he is the BEST!


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Apr 3, 2012)

When one door closes, another opens. You stood up for what was right, sometimes those are not easy decisions.

Much respect to you Jilly, keep doing your thing and we will keep following along.


----------



## JillyRev (Apr 3, 2012)

Anabolic5150 said:


> When one door closes, another opens. You stood up for what was right, sometimes those are not easy decisions.
> 
> Much respect to you Jilly, keep doing your thing and we will keep following along.


 thank you!!!  it was sad to say goodbye to the teachers today, i couldnt say goodbye to the kids cause i would have cried. 

but i know it was the right thing to do, they had used and abused me at the school and it was just not right. 

Stand for something or you'll fall for anything!!


----------



## NVRBDR (Apr 3, 2012)

JillyRev said:


> Im Irish Glutes are not our stong point. but hey, everyone is  work in progress, if you can even belive it, my butt used to be smaller than it is now, at least i dont have to stress about getting fat off my tushy   Cant have it all!
> 
> Great answer. Total class, welcome!!


----------



## IslandGirl (Apr 3, 2012)

JillyRev said:


> Im Irish Glutes are not our stong point. but hey, everyone is  work in progress, if you can even belive it, my butt used to be smaller than it is now, at least i dont have to stress about getting fat off my tushy   Cant have it all!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My WP sis is here!  I'm so glad you started a journal.  We can motivate each other.  I lost some of that after St. Lou.  It was hard getting back in the gym and try to train with passion again because I just feel so defeated.  Ugh.  And I LOVE training!  

I'm the same with you.  Irish glutes.  So tiny, but f'en A, don't have to bust ass (no pun intended.) to get them in shape.  And like you, I have to be careful cuz' I get striations in them and afraid to even walk so the judges don't see that conditioning.  lol

Love you Jilly!


----------



## sassy69 (Apr 3, 2012)

^^ God help us all should we see striations! 

Jilly you've had a boatload of stuff to deal w/ lately! Congrats on taking a stand and moving in the direction you want!  I kinda went thru similar - when I was in the last semester of my computer science masters, my masters thesis project got cancelled by IBM (or at least the part they were paying my stipend for). Then I realized my advisor had actually put me thru the Computer Science track instead of the Computer Engineering track that I intended to do. The upshot is I took an extra semester of classes instead of completing my thesis and just moving on. I got a co-op job w/ an engineering company that turned into a full-time job after I graduated. Not quite what I was expecting, but it still worked out. 

Keep kickin' it!


----------



## BFHammer (Apr 4, 2012)

Thats great you stood up for yourself.  We have to do that in life.  Strong boundaries help us be successful in every area they are applied.


----------



## patricio (Apr 5, 2012)

It must've been a hard decision to make. But as long as I can see your life has been about determination and doing things the right way no matter the cost. And this was no exception!


----------



## JillyRev (Apr 5, 2012)

Jimmyusa said:


> JillyRev said:
> 
> 
> > Im Irish Glutes are not our stong point. but hey, everyone is  work in progress, if you can even belive it, my butt used to be smaller than it is now, at least i dont have to stress about getting fat off my tushy   Cant have it all!
> ...


----------



## JillyRev (Apr 6, 2012)

I had a GREAT back day today! had a great cardio session too because IFBB PROs Jon Delarosa and Marco Rivera were there at the gym doing cardio too! Cardio always goes by fast when you can chat haha!

Im excited cause Marco is doign the 212 at Orlando so him and his wifie will be there!  its nice to have people you know at a show. makes things more fun. Plus my girl Jennifer Robinson, who i turned pro with at Jr Nats last year, will be there too!  haha we are JR squared lol!


i kind of did a lot of my back work out today, just had a lot of energy and wanted to hit it!

started with assisted pull ups - did 5 sets of 15
next was seated pull downs super setted with standing straigh arm pull downs.  15 reps for 4 sets , i was excited cause i got up to 150 today on the seated pull downs! woohoo!
next i did 2 hammer strength machines then moved over to seated pulls rows(drop sets)
and finished with hyper extensions!

tomorrow will be exciting because i am part of the Golds New Havent posing seminar. I am in charge of the WP ladies. we have heard there willbe a lot of girls there! i am excited to help everyone!  

sunday ill be at my Grans house  she lives closer to my friend Melissa Debernardo, so i am stoppign at Mels house ont he way home to say hi!


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Apr 6, 2012)

Busy weekend.. but it sounds like fun.  Enjoy!!


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Apr 6, 2012)

Have fun tomorrow Jilly and a Happy Easter!

Great session today, destroyed back and biceps myself today, now I am getting some daughter loving!! Great day!!


----------



## JillyRev (Apr 6, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> Busy weekend.. but it sounds like fun.  Enjoy!!


 BUSY as always!!  have a great weekend!



Anabolic5150 said:


> Have fun tomorrow Jilly and a Happy Easter!
> 
> Great session today, destroyed back and biceps myself today, now I am getting some daughter loving!! Great day!!


 hey! happy Easter to you and the Fam!  woohoo for a great workout! and even bigger WOOOOOOOHOOOOOO for daughter lovin time!  have a great weekend!


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Apr 6, 2012)

Wife's birthday was Wednesday, party is tomorrow and then Easter. Gonna be a very busy, fun filled weekend!!


----------



## JillyRev (Apr 9, 2012)

how was the paryt!!! Happy bday to your wife! yay!



Anabolic5150 said:


> Wife's birthday was Wednesday, party is tomorrow and then Easter. Gonna be a very busy, fun filled weekend!!



had such a busy weekend!  Was at Golds all day for the seminar. it went really well. about 8 bikini girls, 4 figure girls, 8 WP ladies w me, 3 Fbbrs, about 10 MP guys, and about 30 BBers! GREAT TURN OUT!!!

there were about 80 - 90 people there for Evan seminar. that went really well!

ill try to put a video together of the stuff i taped 

after the seminar i droe all the way ot my parents house, about an hour and half away and hung out there for the night. we got up and drove to my Grans house on sunday am. she is 90!! and still lives on her own she is AMAZING! my brother an i drove up in my car and spent the 2 hours catching up. he is 3 years younger than me. 

had a great family day, was sad cause Donny had to work  so he missed another holiday with us.  i hope next year will be different. 

i left my Grans at about 3:30 and drove to Melissas house to hang for a bit, then i drove another hour ana half home. i had so much work for school to do, but i was too tired. so i went to bed.

I have a big prsentation tonight for one of my classes sp ill be at the library all day today!  just getting in cardio at home now as i type lol

check in later!


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Apr 9, 2012)

Party was great, wife and baby had a blast sharing being the center of attention. 

Sounds like you had a GREAT weekend!! Looking forward to the video!!


----------



## JillyRev (Apr 10, 2012)

aww!!!! yayayaya!!!



Anabolic5150 said:


> Party was great, wife and baby had a blast sharing being the center of attention.
> 
> Sounds like you had a GREAT weekend!! Looking forward to the video!!



well yesterday was a LONG day! i was at school prepping for a presentation from 11 to 6! got an A! yaya!!!  only one paper and one test left in that class! woohoo!!!

so today i came into the city to visit my BF cause his schedule was light so we were able to hang out and train at Juan Morels gym. Juans my best friend love him to death! and i love that Donny and him get along so well too. its awesome! Juans fiance came and met me for cardio, so that was great too!!! 

here are some pics!

OH and i also didnt have a cheat meal this weekend cause Donny was not with us, so i saved it for tonight! we are goign out when he gets back from work. ill post pics of that too!


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Apr 10, 2012)

Great pics!!! Enjoy dinner and time with your boyfriend!!


----------



## ParadiseCup (Apr 10, 2012)

JillyRev said:


> OH and i also didnt have a cheat meal this weekend cause Donny was not with us, so i saved it for tonight! we are goign out when he gets back from work. ill post pics of that too!


looking forward to those pics ! have a great time !!


----------



## JillyRev (Apr 10, 2012)

thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 





Anabolic5150 said:


> Great pics!!! Enjoy dinner and time with your boyfriend!!



Donny sends his lov! 


ParadiseCup said:


> looking forward to those pics ! have a great time !!


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Apr 10, 2012)

Just noticed your pic in the May MD!!


----------



## ParadiseCup (Apr 10, 2012)

JillyRev said:


> Donny sends his lov!


we texted a few times today about a Denver trip. train, eat, hangout, football, ETC....


----------



## JillyRev (Apr 10, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> Just noticed your pic in the May MD!!


 OMG I gotta get it!!!!!!!!!!!! 



ParadiseCup said:


> we texted a few times today about a Denver trip. train, eat, hangout, football, ETC....


 NICE! i want to come and visit!!!! maybe this summer when we have some time off!!! it would be so fun!


----------



## JillyRev (Apr 11, 2012)

cheese burger, w avacado, and some salsa!

and this was 2 pancakes w chocolate chips and bananas


----------



## JillyRev (Apr 11, 2012)

pics from yesterday and today!


----------



## JillyRev (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## BFHammer (Apr 12, 2012)

Great video!  You look great and focused.  Use some braggs apple cider vinegar for the stomach, works great calming things down.


----------



## JillyRev (Apr 16, 2012)

BFHammer said:


> Great video!  You look great and focused.  Use some braggs apple cider vinegar for the stomach, works great calming things down.



really? apple cider vinegar? i will def try this!


----------



## JillyRev (Apr 16, 2012)

2 weeks out pics.
bringing a bit of a different package to the stage. sorry i had just woken up lol i look like i am sleeping still lol


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Apr 16, 2012)

Pics look great!!!


----------



## gymdiva (Apr 16, 2012)

JillyRev said:


> 2 weeks out pics.
> bringing a bit of a different package to the stage. sorry i had just woken up lol i look like i am sleeping still lol



I always do my progress pics first thing, too, and I try my damndest to keep my face out of it!


----------



## overlord (Apr 16, 2012)

JillyRev said:


> really? apple cider vinegar? i will def try this!



What stomach issues are you having?


----------



## RockShawn (Apr 17, 2012)

Pics look great!! Keep killin it and quit tempting me with food pics.


----------



## AustinGal (Apr 17, 2012)

Great arms and pics! I'll be reading your journey I'm doing my first show in Nov and need all the motivation i can get.

Cheers~
B


----------



## JillyRev (Apr 17, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> Pics look great!!!


 thanks!!!!!!!!!



gymdiva said:


> I always do my progress pics first thing, too, and I try my damndest to keep my face out of it!


 hahaha i thought about cutting them out lmao, but oh well! lmao!



overlord said:


> What stomach issues are you having?


  because of stress i was constipated and having wicked pains in my stomach. and i mean for like 10 days... just awful. had to get a colonic to fix the issue. then had to go to a gastroenterologist. he wanted to put me on meds but i am not goign to take them this close to a show. 

sux! 



RockShawn said:


> Pics look great!! Keep killin it and quit tempting me with food pics.


 lol thank you! no more food pics till after the show!



AustinGal said:


> Great arms and pics! I'll be reading your journey I'm doing my first show in Nov and need all the motivation i can get.
> 
> awesome thanks for following! what division will you do???
> Cheers~
> B


----------



## RockShawn (Apr 17, 2012)

JillyRev said:


> because of stress i was constipated and having wicked pains in my stomach. and i mean for like 10 days... just awful. had to get a colonic to fix the issue. then had to go to a gastroenterologist. he wanted to put me on meds but i am not goign to take them this close to a show.
> 
> sux!
> 
> lol thank you! no more food pics till after the show!



no more till after my show either. 

Along with fiber you might wanna look into some probiotics. Maybe a 1billion - 4billion cfu. I found it really helped me with all my diet changes and stresses.


----------



## JillyRev (Apr 18, 2012)

i do take probiotics  and fiber  sigh... once the stress is over i am sure ill be back to normal lol  just a few more weeks of school drama


----------



## JillyRev (Apr 18, 2012)

overlord said:


> Are you sure it was because of stress? What kind of diet are you on? Insoluble fibre will help create bulk in stools to prevent constipation.



yea i went to the dr and  i dont use anything w psyllium which can clump. i drink almost 2 gallons of water a day. the dr was like ummm you should not be "stopped up" like this ... right now its a lot of fish and greens, w some carbs. 

someone told me that rice is binding. so i switched my carb sorce this week


----------



## overlord (Apr 18, 2012)

JillyRev said:


> yea i went to the dr and  i dont use anything w psyllium which can clump. i drink almost 2 gallons of water a day. the dr was like ummm you should not be "stopped up" like this ... right now its a lot of fish and greens, w some carbs.
> 
> someone told me that rice is binding. so i switched my carb sorce this week


Probably a good plan. Hopefully you get back to "regular" and do well in your show. Good luck!


----------



## JillyRev (Apr 18, 2012)

overlord said:


> Probably a good plan. Hopefully you get back to "regular" and do well in your show. Good luck!


 lol thank you!!! cant believe its one week away!


----------



## JillyRev (Apr 19, 2012)

overlord said:


> [...]



just not ok. I have worked hard to present myself in a respectful way, here, on other boards, and in person. if you knew me or knew more about me, you would not be speaking to me like this.  If you wish to see pics of girls boobs, you will need to bother someone else about it.  Im 32, not some kid,,, and this is my journal! if you want to stay and follow along respectfully and with real advice and or critiques, thats great, and if not, then get the F out  thanks! have a great day! 



RockShawn said:


> ^^bro, there's no need for this in her journal.



thanks


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Apr 19, 2012)

overlord, this isn't Anything Goes and that is a bullshit comment. Jilly has been nothing but nice and professional here and you are being an asshole.


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 19, 2012)

Lets keep the trolling out of the journals.

Thanks


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Apr 19, 2012)

Back on point with Journal.  Again, the pics look great Jillian.  Keep up the killer work!!


----------



## JillyRev (Apr 19, 2012)

well thanks guys! LOV YA! 

today was a good day. my last leg day before the show. felt pretty strong still but went light and more reps. I went to Bev's gym in Long island to see Steve. Saw a few f my friends there and got my families tickets for the NY Pro! 

tomorrow i am getting up super early and heading to Golds New Haven to see Kenny one last time before we leave for the show.


----------



## Caretaker (Apr 19, 2012)

JillyRev said:


> yea i went to the dr and i dont use anything w psyllium which can clump. i drink almost 2 gallons of water a day. the dr was like ummm you should not be "stopped up" like this ... right now its a lot of fish and greens, w some carbs.
> 
> someone told me that rice is binding. so i switched my carb sorce this week



Try a shot or 2 of EVOO. Lubes everything up. drizzle it over your fish.


----------



## JillyRev (Apr 20, 2012)

the list is out!!! 20 ladies in the WP so far.... list has 2 of them in figure but should be WP

IFBB Professional League » 2012 IFBB Europa Show of Champions Contest Information


----------



## ctr10 (Apr 20, 2012)

JillyRev said:


> 2 weeks out pics.
> bringing a bit of a different package to the stage. sorry i had just woken up lol i look like i am sleeping still lol


Jil you look great


----------



## JillyRev (Apr 20, 2012)

Thank you! i think i look even better this week! i will try to take some pics tomorrow! so excited!


----------



## Caretaker (Apr 20, 2012)

Can`t wait. Keep killin it.


----------



## JillyRev (Apr 20, 2012)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
lol 



Caretaker said:


> Can`t wait. Keep killin it.


----------



## BFHammer (Apr 20, 2012)

JillyRev said:


> really? apple cider vinegar? i will def try this!



A couple tablespoons a day are great for you, not just for the intestinal issues but just balancing the body.  Spinach salads will clear the decks for me, I only eat those at home when I don't plan on leaving for a the night.

Can't wait for the new photos!


----------



## JillyRev (Apr 20, 2012)

awesome thank you. i actually just got apple cider vinegar pills. just happened to see them at the sup store when i was there an picked them up! gonna give them a try! 

when i was a kid my mom used to always mix water and apple cider vinegar and drink it! now i know why!


----------



## teezhay (Apr 20, 2012)

Your quads are cut!


----------



## BFHammer (Apr 21, 2012)

JillyRev said:


> awesome thank you. i actually just got apple cider vinegar pills. just happened to see them at the sup store when i was there an picked them up! gonna give them a try!
> 
> when i was a kid my mom used to always mix water and apple cider vinegar and drink it! now i know why!



I've never tried the pills, I'm not sure how effective they are.  Another thought I had was at 2 gallons a day with your size that might be affecting things because every nutrient is getting diluted perhaps causing the body to hold longer to absorb more?  Just a guess.

Why Drinking Too Much Water Is Dangerous

[url]http://www.amazing-green-tea.com/apple-cider-vinegar.html

[/URL]


----------



## RockShawn (Apr 23, 2012)

Hey jilly, just checkin on ya. How did you do? Hope all is well.


----------



## JillyRev (May 3, 2012)

WELL!!!!!!!!!!!! I got second! man was it a CRAZY WEEKEND!!

We got in on wednesday night and stayed with Donnys niece and her husband for the night. it was really nice to see them! we hung out with them after the show too!

we checked into the hotel on thursday and then headed to the host hotel for the meeting and for my first two coats of tan.

The meeting went great, i was number 13! lucky 13!  saw some friends and then headed to get my tan on!  i then had to go to get my hair put in rollers. my hair is so long and thick and it wont stay curled, so i have to curl it and put it in curlers over night!

So Friday comes around, wake up, go get my last coat of tan, and then the trouble started. after tanning i went down to the lobby to check on Tammy and see that she is talking to Bob Chick. I know Bob pretty well so i go over to say hello. he looked at me in horror. i was wondering why he was looking at my like i was crazy. it was because my tan, in the matter of 20 minutes had turned from brown, to black and green. it was scary!  he told me to go show right away, but my hotel was not the host  so i called my hair and makeup girl, and went to her room. she was doing other peoples hair and makeup and i got in her shower to gt the black and green off.... luckily my friend Tammy had Jan Tanna. So i tanned myself, as i wanted for Tammy and Donny to get up to the room.  

Boy was it a sight to see! haha i was FRANTIC! but i finished tanning just in time for her to do my makeup and finish my hair. Ran to the venue, and talked to Jan Tanna who was spraying back stage. I wanted that fresh look, so my friend Pierce who tans for them, sprayed me for the final coat. 

I basically was finished tanning 20 minutes before i got on stage.

Pre Judging went very well and i felt confident that i would be top 2.  

Donny and I walked around th expo for a bit, then headed BACK to get my hair pinned up AGAIN!

Finally I was able to relax  

Saturday it all started again, I applied one coat myself, then went to Pierce again, then back for hair and makeup, then BACK to finals! BUSY DAY!

I was so happy with my placing! i couldnt have asked for a better time!

That night, we went to Dave and Busters, Donnys niece and husband met us, along with my friend Jennifer (who also competed) and her bf. We played games and had lots of good food!  I had nachos, a steak and fries, 3 margaritas, a piece of cheese cake and chocolate cake haha! it was awesome

our flight was early on sunday, but it was nice to be home early. we had sushi and cold stone that night too!

its was back to business as of Monday, i had finals and exams this week, and I GRADUATE on saturday! yaya! MASTERS is DONE! WOOOHOOO!!!   and its 2 weeks to NY Pro! time to do it all again!


----------



## JillyRev (May 3, 2012)

Some Pics from the show!


----------



## keith1569 (May 3, 2012)

You look amazing! The dedication has obviously paid off

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (May 3, 2012)

That tanning debacle sounds crazy!!  Glad you got it all worked out.  haha..  Congrats on the upcoming Graduation!!


----------



## JillyRev (May 3, 2012)

[video]http://www.rxmuscle.com/videos/rx-girl-videos/5510-jillian-reville-after-placing-2nd-at-the-2012-ifbb-europa-show-of-champions.html[/video]


----------



## JillyRev (May 3, 2012)

Halo for Her!   IFBB Pro Jillian Reville Talks About Halo For Her - YouTube


----------



## JillyRev (May 3, 2012)

2012 IFBB Europa Show of Champions- Orlando Finals Wrapup Video Wrapup with Palumbo & Jewbacca!


----------



## JillyRev (May 3, 2012)

http://www.rxmuscle.com/videos/c-in...ts-at-2012-ifbb-europa-show-of-champions.html


----------



## Anabolic5150 (May 3, 2012)

Thought you ran off and left us.


----------



## fatsopower (May 3, 2012)

I was reading the results and saw your name - turn to my woman -all proud of myself and all - hey! I know that girl - I've seen her killer workout vid on IM! -  _*CONGRATS!*_ - you looked fantastic! (really jealous of the after contest stuffing of the face!)


----------



## RockShawn (May 3, 2012)

Way to go!! You look awesome!!  Crap I hope my tan doesn't turn me green, it won't look very good with my board shorts lol 

Great job. And huge CONGRATS!!


----------



## JillyRev (May 3, 2012)

keith1569 said:


> You look amazing! The dedication has obviously paid off
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


 Thanks so much!!!!!!!!!!! 



Pittsburgh63 said:


> That tanning debacle sounds crazy!!  Glad you got it all worked out.  haha..  Congrats on the upcoming Graduation!!


 LOL it was NUTS!!!! haha  and thank you! i am so excited for saturday!



Anabolic5150 said:


> Thought you ran off and left us.


 hey! nope lol still here! just got crazy with exams and the show! but its all over now! i can concentrate on the next show and everything else!!!  and a new training video to come! 



fatsopower said:


> I was reading the results and saw your name - turn to my woman -all proud of myself and all - hey! I know that girl - I've seen her killer workout vid on IM! -  _*CONGRATS!*_ - you looked fantastic! (really jealous of the after contest stuffing of the face!)


  aww thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am so happy with how it all went!!!  NY in 2 short weeks!!


----------



## JillyRev (May 3, 2012)

RockShawn said:


> Way to go!! You look awesome!!  Crap I hope my tan doesn't turn me green, it won't look very good with my board shorts lol
> 
> Great job. And huge CONGRATS!!


 LOL thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! UGH! Tanning can be a little crazy sometimes! if your PH is off you are screwed. and sometimes one tanning product just doesnt work with your skin. i went to a different tanning company, usually use Jan Tanna, and now i know i need to STICK to JAN TANNA!


----------



## Anabolic5150 (May 3, 2012)

Training videos are great! The wife says hello and that she will be trying Halo for Her soon based on your recommendation!!


----------



## JillyRev (May 3, 2012)

Anabolic5150 said:


> Training videos are great! The wife says hello and that she will be trying Halo for Her soon based on your recommendation!!



Tell her Hello!!!!!!!!!!!!! and honestly, Halo for Her really really works. My strength is really up and i think it helped me stay more full than i normal do before show! totally love it! and now Donny has started a bunch of IML products because he was so impressed with how they were working for me!


----------



## Anabolic5150 (May 3, 2012)

Will do Jilly, tell Donny  hello and keep training hard!! Two weeks to the next show right? Kick some ass girl!!


----------



## JillyRev (May 3, 2012)

Anabolic5150 said:


> Will do Jilly, tell Donny  hello and keep training hard!! Two weeks to the next show right? Kick some ass girl!!


  Ill tell him hi! Yep 2 weeks! then a nice break! lol


----------



## Anabolic5150 (May 3, 2012)

Breaks are good!! Stay focused now, the prize is in sight!!


----------



## BFHammer (May 4, 2012)

You look fabulous!  Great job!


----------



## JillyRev (May 4, 2012)

Anabolic5150 said:


> Breaks are good!! Stay focused now, the prize is in sight!!


 SO CLOSE!  



BFHammer said:


> You look fabulous!  Great job!


 Hey! thanks so much!!!!

Well today is friday! one more day till graduation. yay!

i have been having a tough time sleeping. i have been waking up a lot thru the night. so i slept late today. about to start cardio now then off to the gym for back day!


----------



## ctr10 (May 4, 2012)

JillyRev you looked great!!!!


----------



## JillyRev (May 7, 2012)

ctr10 said:


> jillyrev you looked great!!!!



thank you~~~


----------



## JillyRev (May 7, 2012)

I had a busy weekend! I graduated on Saturday!  here are some pics


I also taped a video for everyone on sunday. should be up this week!


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (May 7, 2012)

JillyRev said:


> I had a busy weekend! I graduated on Saturday!  here are some pics
> 
> 
> I also taped a video for everyone on sunday. should be up this week!



Congrats again on getting your Masters!!!  Impressive accomplishment to say the least!!


----------



## RockShawn (May 7, 2012)

JillyRev said:


> I had a busy weekend! I graduated on Saturday!  here are some pics
> 
> 
> I also taped a video for everyone on sunday. should be up this week!



Congrats!! wow big competition and graduation. You need a vacation!!


----------



## JillyRev (May 7, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> Congrats again on getting your Masters!!!  Impressive accomplishment to say the least!!


 thanks so much!!!!



RockShawn said:


> Congrats!! wow big competition and graduation. You need a vacation!!


 LMAO you better believe that I already booked a vacation hahaha! the end of june thru the first week of july. ill be in San diego visiting my god kids and best friend for 3 days, then off to palm desert! yay! cant wait!!


----------



## JillyRev (May 7, 2012)

today was leg day,

Leg Press, Squats, Sitting and Lying Hamg Stings, Butt Blaster, and Plea squats. 

Nice little leg day  

Tomorrow I might be going to Bev Francis Gym in Long Island. If I go ill take pics!


----------



## JillyRev (May 8, 2012)




----------



## Anabolic5150 (May 8, 2012)

Great video!! Strong and focused Jilly, kick some ass!!!!


----------



## JillyRev (May 9, 2012)

I took today as a cardio only day. i really needed the rest. 

tomorrow i will be up at Golds New Haven, ill be doing some arms, and posing. I will get some video of us posing  Kenny really kicks my ass. He brings me through the manditory poses for sets of 10, 20, and 30 seconds. If anyone has posed, they know that holding a pose for 30 or more seconds is a long ass time. but it really helped me in Orlano, they had me in 4 call outs so i was ready for it! i expect the same in NY. 

The list will be out on friday. i think there are goign to be like 30 girls! CRAZY!


----------



## RockShawn (May 10, 2012)

Your gonna do great. It's funny how many people think posing is the easy part. I've gotta start working on mine for sure. 

Get your rest. I underestimated that too and it bit me in the butt.


----------



## fatsopower (May 10, 2012)

love your focus and your strict form and control - showed your vid to my lady; I've been telling her how hard you people work - she used to say that you just get on stage and look pretty - she's not arguing with me anymore!


----------



## JillyRev (May 22, 2012)

RockShawn said:


> Your gonna do great. It's funny how many people think posing is the easy part. I've gotta start working on mine for sure.
> 
> Get your rest. I underestimated that too and it bit me in the butt.


     Thanks! yea posing is not easy! its a work out in itself! 





fatsopower said:


> love your focus and your strict form and control - showed your vid to my lady; I've been telling her how hard you people work - she used to say that you just get on stage and look pretty - she's not arguing with me anymore!


  haha well glad she sees that we work hard! the getting on stage is the easy part lol   and thank you 


So things didnt go very well at the NY Pro, I placed 12th.  There were a lot of emotions that i went throught that day. for one, i was not so happy with my hair for the first time this year. the curls fell out by the time i hit the stage, and that really upset me.  I was also surprised at my call out. i was in the 3rd call out.  As most of you know I was told to tone it down and come in w a softer look, so i did and have done very well this year. but now, they pick women that have A LOT more muscle. Which i am ok with, but they have been telling me to not be muscular and now, they choose more muscular women. I wish they would just make up their mind, and have it be one way or another. 

Ive been holding back on my training because they didnt want us big, but now they do??  SO its tie for my off season. I am happy because I can build up again. I will of course be watching all the up coming shows, to make sure they stick with the new criteria.  

i hope i have done well enough this year to be invited to the arnold next year.   we shall see


had my first heavy leg day yesterday and it felt great


----------



## BFHammer (May 22, 2012)

Great video and congratulations on your graduation!


----------



## JillyRev (May 22, 2012)

BFHammer said:


> Great video and congratulations on your graduation!


 Thank You!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RockShawn (May 22, 2012)

JillyRev said:


> So things didnt go very well at the NY Pro, I placed 12th.  There were a lot of emotions that i went throught that day. for one, i was not so happy with my hair for the first time this year. the curls fell out by the time i hit the stage, and that really upset me.  I was also surprised at my call out. i was in the 3rd call out.  As most of you know I was told to tone it down and come in w a softer look, so i did and have done very well this year. but now, they pick women that have A LOT more muscle. Which i am ok with, but they have been telling me to not be muscular and now, they choose more muscular women. I wish they would just make up their mind, and have it be one way or another.
> 
> Ive been holding back on my training because they didnt want us big, but now they do??  SO its tie for my off season. I am happy because I can build up again. I will of course be watching all the up coming shows, to make sure they stick with the new criteria.
> 
> ...



Alright, this is pissing me off. I hate that you were told one thing and then judged differently. I'm in the same predicament with MP. There is waaaay to much leeway in the interpretation of physique right now. When I started my prep it was  "don't be too big" and I had to burn off some muscle via Keto for way too long. The winners at NPC shows around here were very skinny guys. Now they are placing bigger guys in the top, at least in IFBB. 

I feel for ya. You worked too damn hard for the judging to screw you in the end. I'm sure I'll be "too" something when I get to Austin. I guess if I'm the best I can be, that's all I can do.


----------



## JillyRev (May 24, 2012)

RockShawn said:


> Alright, this is pissing me off. I hate that you were told one thing and then judged differently. I'm in the same predicament with MP. There is waaaay to much leeway in the interpretation of physique right now. When I started my prep it was  "don't be too big" and I had to burn off some muscle via Keto for way too long. The winners at NPC shows around here were very skinny guys. Now they are placing bigger guys in the top, at least in IFBB.
> 
> I feel for ya. You worked too damn hard for the judging to screw you in the end. I'm sure I'll be "too" something when I get to Austin. I guess if I'm the best I can be, that's all I can do.



when is your show???  
well, its a new division this year in the pro ranks, and i can see how and why its been going back and forth.  I think the only way we can look at thigns like this are take the good and leave the bad. I am not looking forward and realize i am happy that the ddivision is turning more muscular, maybe it will end up being what we thoguth it would be. and i am happy that at least women that really deserve to win are going to win now. AND it just leaves the playing field wide open for me to gain back what i lost over the past few months. 

i am goign to tape my training as much as i can. try to do 2 videos a week so everyone can see my progress!


----------



## MrSaturatedFat (May 24, 2012)

Its cool to see a Pro on here showing their progress. I'm looking forward to more of your vids, keep at it!


----------



## RockShawn (May 24, 2012)

JillyRev said:


> when is your show???
> well, its a new division this year in the pro ranks, and i can see how and why its been going back and forth.  I think the only way we can look at thigns like this are take the good and leave the bad. I am not looking forward and realize i am happy that the ddivision is turning more muscular, maybe it will end up being what we thoguth it would be. and i am happy that at least women that really deserve to win are going to win now. AND it just leaves the playing field wide open for me to gain back what i lost over the past few months.
> 
> i am goign to tape my training as much as i can. try to do 2 videos a week so everyone can see my progress!



June 23rd. Adela Garcia Classic in Austin. It's been an awesome ride. Link to my log is in my sig. 

Glad you have a positive attitude about the judging. I'm just frustrated, depleted and carb deprived so that makes me more whiney! LOL


----------



## JillyRev (Jun 19, 2012)

MrSaturatedFat said:


> Its cool to see a Pro on here showing their progress. I'm looking forward to more of your vids, keep at it!


  THANKS!



RockShawn said:


> June 23rd. Adela Garcia Classic in Austin. It's been an awesome ride. Link to my log is in my sig.
> 
> Glad you have a positive attitude about the judging. I'm just frustrated, depleted and carb deprived so that makes me more whiney! LOL



awesome! ill check out your Log!!


----------



## JillyRev (Jun 19, 2012)

I have got some great news! Starting in July, I will be doing an 8 week test drive of the Halo for Her Stack along with the Osta RX. I will be doing videos of certain lifts every week, tracking my progress, meals and diet, and much more! i am totally excited about this! Lots of people have been askign about the Halo for her, and I thought this will be a great way to sho everyone exactly why ALL WOMEN should try Halo for Her!


----------



## JillyRev (Jun 19, 2012)

Ill be taking Q&A on the 8 week cycle. you can ask anything and ill do my best to answer it!
all videos will be posted here!


----------



## JillyRev (Jun 24, 2012)

My First Cover! 

Fitness Magazine


----------



## flynike (Jun 25, 2012)

JillyRev said:


> My First Cover!
> 
> Fitness Magazine


Awesome! 
you look GREAT!!!


----------



## Missgigi (Jul 4, 2012)

JillyRev said:


> Ill be taking Q&A on the 8 week cycle. you can ask anything and ill do my best to answer it!
> all videos will be posted here!


Jill!  I have some h4h coming in the mail. Nervous but excited!  Have tried other things in the past that I loved but thought I would give this a try. Yea!


----------



## JillyRev (Aug 25, 2012)

Dont be nervous! Halo for Her is fantastic! 

Here is my first few week trail journal! the next one is coming out this week! 

[video]http://www.ironmaglabs.com/jillian-revilles-halo-for-her-experiment/[/video]


----------



## JillyRev (Aug 26, 2012)




----------



## JillyRev (Aug 27, 2012)

today starts a crazy week for me. 
Student teaching starts at a new school for 60 day! then i am finally done with school!

and we move on Thursday. Ive tried to pack as much as i could before school started, so now i am living in the land of the boxes!


----------



## JillyRev (Sep 5, 2012)

well the move went well! and i am just starting to get back into the grove of work! 

here is my next video of the trial!


----------



## JillyRev (Sep 24, 2012)

things have been pretty crazy

As if moving, and starting student teaching wasnt enough, we had a death in the family, Donnys sister passed away, and then my mom was taken to the hospital, and she was there for 4 days. 

today i am finally back on track. 

last instalment of the halo for her trail video will be up next week!


----------

